# Have You been "Captured" By Big Tech?



## Chet (Jul 8, 2021)

I'm thinking about Facebook, Google and Twitter plus others. They censor some content and track your usage and only they know what else. In trying to sidestep some of that I switched search engines from Google to DuckDuckGo for starters. It's a weird name I know, but it works and they are located in my state of PA. I support local so for me it's a good choice. Have you found other alternatives to the big name big tech companies?


----------



## Packerjohn (Jul 8, 2021)

I have used DuckDuckGo for years.  I also have used McAfee for years.  It has virus control but also it get rid of trackers everyday.  I hate being tracked.  I never buy from places that "suggest" something for me.  I got my own brain; I know what I want or don't want.  These days, being a nice senior, I don't need anything much.  Ok, groceries & gas for the car.  Don't need nor want any sort of Amazon "Alexa" spying on me or trying to remember what I'm doing.


----------



## oldman (Jul 8, 2021)

Google is the big one. The can spy on you by getting inside your device.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 8, 2021)

I've recently started using DuckDuckGo, thanks to a few members who recommended it.


----------



## Llynn (Jul 8, 2021)

Another vote for Duck Duck Go. I have also used it for a long time.


----------



## IrisSenior (Jul 8, 2021)

Well, I had to look up Duckduckgo as I have never heard of it. American like Google. I use Google but I don't worry about anyone tracking me - I have nothing to hide and I have software protection on my computer.


----------



## horseless carriage (Jul 8, 2021)

IrisSenior said:


> Well, I had to look up Duckduckgo as I have never heard of it. American like Google. I use Google but I don't worry about anyone tracking me - I have nothing to hide and I have software protection on my computer.


I have nothing to hide is the argument that those who want track us use. The answer is, why do you need to track us? The answer of course, is to build up a profile on you. Then that profile is bought and sold, so that we are tracked just about everything from our sleep, our social life, I bet they even know how many bathroom trips we make. 

Another Duckduckgo user here. I have never used any of the popular or famous social media sites and just before I log off I clear all of my viewing history, then I clear the browsing data and finally, I clear all temporary files, cookies & web form information. Bull Guard does that for me, but I feel happier seeing it deleted.

The tracking by these companies is the reason I don't have loyalty cards and never pay for anything by any method other than cash. A very skilled milliner in Belgium made me a hat for a wedding outfit, she spoke excellent English, so I phoned her and asked how much was the total price including shipping. It came to just under two hundred Euros. 

Without telling her, I went to a post office, bought two hundred Euros, slipped them inside a complimentary greeting card with a message of thanks and posted it. Two days later, the phone rings, it's my milliner: "You've sent me cash!" She exclaimed, "I have never been paid in cash," "don't you know what to do with it?" I asked, she laughed and said, "of course I know," but it's still a novelty. She actually photocopied the money as it sat, inside the card. She might have even put the image on her website. Cash a novelty, who would have thought?


----------



## cdestroyer (Jul 8, 2021)

cash a novelty? yes! spent a night in rv camp in midwest state and paid with cash, was asked by clerk in a surprise voice,, your paying in cash?


----------



## oldman (Jul 9, 2021)

cdestroyer said:


> cash a novelty? yes! spent a night in rv camp in midwest state and paid with cash, was asked by clerk in a surprise voice,, your paying in cash?


I agree. I have had this happen when buying gas. Even car rental agencies require a credit card.


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Jul 9, 2021)

The horrible seven are out there, since I use 'Ghostery' and 'Duckduckgo Essentials' I was showing 41 trackers blocked from CNN.com, BBC was showing 32 I moved to mail.com they only showed 4. I quit Facebook, Google (as much as one can) many years ago.  My quest is to get Google out of my life, a most daunting task. 

Went back to 'Linux Mint' they don't use 'SNAPD' (lets Google and others to upload anything they want).  Bought my wife a Chromebook, the Win10 was beyond slow, she wanted to keep it, I guess for sentimental reasons, didn't want me to turn it into better Linuxbook (something I understand).  Whatever!


----------

